# What Can I do to be More Competitive?



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Not trying to beat a dead horse with this thread but I wanted to know what else I should do to increase the odds of landing a L.E. job in the New England Area.

-I've served 32 months on Active Duty and I'm in the process of transferring to the Reserves 
-I'm enrolled to start my B.S in CJ at Bridgewater this fall
-I plan on taking courses offered at BSU to prep me to take the EMT-B exam
-I signed up for the CS exam in April
-I have no criminal record, just 1 traffic ticket from two years back for speeding

I would like to apply for a seasonal police position for the summers during college but I'm not sure if that would be feasible with my Reserve/ROTC commitments. 

Thanks in advance for the advice, Tyler


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

tms1989 said:


> Not trying to beat a dead horse with this thread but I wanted to know what else I should do to increase the odds of landing a L.E. job in the New England Area.
> 
> -I've served 32 months on Active Duty and I'm in the process of transferring to the Reserves
> -I'm enrolled to start my B.S in CJ at Bridgewater this fall
> ...


Unfortunately many job postings I see are looking for their applicants to be a graduate of a full time academy or a lateral transfer. You could consider doing student security at Bridgewater State. A perk is usually sponsorship to the Reserve/Intermittent Academy. You can talk to the chief and see what he'd be willing to do for you. You could also self sponsor at a full time academy.

Stay positive and thank you for your service.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

The short answer...use the search feature.

Your problem is that right now, many candidates have a degree (Associates or Bachelors), EMT Cert, Full or part-time academy. Some have military experience some don't. 

More than anything, work hard and don't get discouraged.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Me and Eagle both share hiring/interview tips on XBL during Black Ops matches... 

...actually it's more like:

Cowboy: "Dude, you hear anything from anyone yet?"
Eagle: "Nope. You?"
Cowboy: "Nahhh... Still waiting. I applied to (insert multiple Fed jobs here) also, someone has to pick me up! Elmo3762 is a FUCKIN' CAMPING BITCH!" 
Eagle: "Yeah he got me earlier... I gotta switch to my ghost class."


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

I appreciate the advice guys. I'm taking the upcoming CS exam mainly just for practice since I wouldn't be able to accept F/T employment for another 3-4 years down the road. Hopefully by then things will be a bit better. Luckily I'm not tied down to Mass so moving is actually an alright option. I would rather stay in New England though.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

move out of Mass if you really want it.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Maine SP is hiring.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

You should see if you could get into a local PD as a dispatcher. I know it's not the excitement you're looking for BUT it get's your foot in the door, the computer crap out of the way that you'll ultimately need to know anyway, and when you get proficient in dispatch you'll be able to get some of your school work done at the desk between calls.
Chiefs LOVE dispatchers (frankly, more than Cops)
Good luck!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Me and Eagle both share hiring/interview tips on XBL during Black Ops matches...
> 
> ...actually it's more like:
> 
> ...


Fahkin classic! lol Hey good luck on that upcoming interview.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> You should see if you could get into a local PD as a dispatcher. I know it's not the excitement you're looking for BUT it get's your foot in the door, the computer crap out of the way that you'll ultimately need to know anyway, and when you get proficient in dispatch you'll be able to get some of your school work done at the desk between calls.


Pluse the pension calculator starts ticking on Day 1.



LGriffin said:


> Chiefs LOVE dispatchers (frankly, more than Cops)


Maybe, but we're far more entertaining. :shades_smile:

Tyler, I don't know if you've seen these links before, but check them daily;

https://jobs.hrd.state.ma.us/recruit/public/3111/index.do Search "Police, Guard, Correctional" in "Occupation Group".

USAJOBS ? Advanced/International Search Search Series 0083 and 0085.

Also check the websites of every hospital & college/university within a reasonable commute from you for campus police & security positions. Checking in here regularly wouldn't hurt, either.

Most of all....don't put all your eggs in one basket. Don't rely on CS coming through, and apply everywhere and anywhere.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Stay out of trouble. Security type jobs can help build your cred for LE The more education the better. Vet status helps in local and federal. Corrections isn't for everyone but it's a solid career and it will only help you become a better cop, if you go that route eventually. Use whatever other contacts you may have in LE now for advice and guidance and to assist you in getting an edge over the other guys.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

WaterPistola said:


> move out of Mass if you really want it.


This is about as true as it's going to get.

The more I read these forums the more I am glad I left MA over 5 years ago. I urge anyone who is right out of college to seriously considering a law enforcement career to leave the NE area.

Civil Service is a joke and it only becomes more apparent the longer you are on the job.


----------



## Seethe (Jul 4, 2010)

As someone who isn't yet on the job, but who is in the process of trying to get there, I can only offer you this:

1) Don't assume you're going to make it. Any number of factors can screw you up, and they're most likely going to be your fault.

As an example, I've taken three exams recently. I passed all three, but on one, for my local department, I had the flu the morning of the exam, so I *barely* passed. This of course did not lead to me even advancing to their PAT. For another department, I scored very well on their exam, but failed the bench and the run for the PAT. For a state police agency, I was slightly short on my run, and passed everything else, but will continue trying as much as their retest policy allows.

That all being said, I haven't even gotten to a background investigation portion. I'm not too terribly worried about it, but you can bet your ass I'm going to make sure I disclose everything, including some stupid mistakes I made in my youth.

2) Focus on education.

I'm finishing up a Master's degree in Forensic Psychology, which makes me in some senses a more attractive applicant to /some/ departments, but not all. What does make me a viable candidate here in Mass is my BA. At a minimum, you should have your associates. Again, it's great that you're applying now... But they're going to want you to have your degree. It's pretty unlikely that anyone in the private sector is going to give you a contract for a job without you having graduated yet... This may be me going out on a limb here, but I'd be willing to bet that this is even more the case in regards to local and state agencies.

3) Again, this is me going out on a limb, but military experience isn't necessarily the best predictor of success in the field.

20 years ago, this would have gotten you in the door. These days, not so much. I am thankful every day for what our veterans do for us. However, the unfortunate reality is that it's beginning to mean less and less, especially with the implementation of different hiring practices.

4) At the very least, try to gain some relevant experience.

Being a security goon stinks pay wise, but it's great experience. Working as a bouncer in a busy club has not only given me the ability to stack glasses with great skill, but I can also spot drug deals, drug use, people sneaking alcohol to underage patrons, and I occasionally get to break up fights. I'll also be starting up a job soon doing LP in Holyoke. I imagine my experience is only going to grow there. From what I understand, being able to do apprehensions and talk to people WITHOUT having to use physical force, or a badge, or a gun is excellent prep work that can't be taught in a classroom. Of course, I could always be wrong and just wasting my time, but I have my doubts.

5) Keep your nose clean, out of trouble, and make sure any body art you have is covered by a uniform.

I did some stupid shit when I was younger. One included getting a small hand tattoo that I recently had scalpeled off. I don't recommend doing anything like that. I can also tell you from personal experience that I run into a LOT of kids who do some stupid shit that ends up ruining their lives.

So... To sum up, and again, this is coming from someone not yet in the field, but working towards it. Don't ever assume you have anything in the bag until you're sworn in, and in the meantime, keep working your ass off to be the best you can be.

Just my 5 bucks.

---------- Post added at 17:27 ---------- Previous post was at 16:30 ----------

Oh, and I almost forgot, and this is key...

If you can self-fund your way through an academy, and then prove your worth there, you may very well find yourself with a job. Or at least that's what I've heard.


----------

